# Sick Fish Need Help/advice Fast



## 50gallonman (Aug 17, 2010)

My largest fish about 5" has what looks like a flesh eating virus. I thought he bumped against the rock but now is growing larger and starting to affect the other gill.(Both abrasions on gills) Please anyone have a clue ? One of my other fish has this whitish film over one eye. And my third and final red belly has white film on both eyes. last week I transfered them from 29gal tank to my new 50gal tank. Thats when eveything started. Please I hope some can help its an expensive advestment. thank you


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Maybe your 50 gallon tank hasn't finished cycling ...? What are your water parameters of your 50 gallon tank ?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ X2

p.s. Welcome to the hobby and site.
In the future, posts of this nature should go into the "Disease and Injury" forum.









Please post your water parameters asap so we can help you get this straightened out before it's too late.


----------



## 50gallonman (Aug 17, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ X2
> 
> p.s. Welcome to the hobby and site.
> In the future, posts of this nature should go into the "Disease and Injury" forum.
> ...


ok will do sorry its my first times on here... getting my water tested tomorrow


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing the results.
Hopefully we can get things squared away.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi 50gallonman,
First of all, welcome to the site...







...Based on what you said, I'm guessing your ammonia levels in the new tank were very high and that your piranha are suffering from a severe case of ammonia burns...hence, the rotting flesh, and white film over the eyes...Another possibilty could also be that the pH levels in your new tank was *EXTREMELY* low (Very Acidic)...probably in the 4.5 - 5.5 range which is unhealthy and can be lethal...please keep us informed and good luck!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

-post a pic
-post water perameters (get your own test kit for at least the major tests like ammonia, pH, no2 and n03)

Without any good info all i can do is guess both problems are from poor water quality. I would assume ammonia, no2 and n03 are high until you get the test results and until then do some water changes like your trying to get the toxins to lower acceptable levels


----------



## 50gallonman (Aug 17, 2010)

My water update; Ammonia:3.0 out the roof doing a 50% water change tonight, Nitrite:.5 Nitrate:40, pH7.2, alkalinity 120, hardness 300..... is common for the area, Chlorine and chloramine 0, temp. 82 degrees so theres the info gotta long night ahead of me ........ hit me back with opinions/comments


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Do that 50% WC and 20% everyday for as long as the ammo and nitrite are present.

You must have either killed all your BB in the old filter or you got a new one without combining it with the old, yes?

How big are your Ps and what dimension is your 50g?


----------



## 50gallonman (Aug 17, 2010)

I did the a 40% water change and i now have 2 Aqueon 30 filters pumping at 400 gallons per hour and they re new spent some cash hope they pull though hard to find around here and i did the 5 teaspoons of ammoniasafe and the nessasary water conditioners for the other chemicals ...... PLAYIN THE WAITING GAME NOW



Soul Assassin said:


> Do that 50% WC and 20% everyday for as long as the ammo and nitrite are present.
> 
> You must have either killed all your BB in the old filter or you got a new one without combining it with the old, yes?
> 
> How big are your Ps and what dimension is your 50g?


I transfered 24 of the 29 gallons of water the fish were in originally into my 50 also


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Transering the water from the old tank doesnt help much. Did you bring your old filter over aswell? If not do so now if its still running and cycled


----------



## gavinol (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello 50gallonman,
You told that its your first time and you are new here but next time you should keep this thing in your mind and don't make any category related mistake.
Thanks


----------



## 50gallonman (Aug 17, 2010)

gavinol said:


> Hello 50gallonman,
> You told that its your first time and you are new here but next time you should keep this thing in your mind and don't make any category related mistake.
> Thanks


Thank you for reminding me Im deeply sorry for upsetting everyone and you please accept my appology


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

gavinol said:


> Hello 50gallonman,
> You told that its your first time and you are new here but next time you should keep this thing in your mind and don't make any category related mistake.
> Thanks


Thank you for reminding me Im deeply sorry for upsetting everyone and you please accept my appology
[/quote]

Welcome to the forums mate. Don't apologise to someone with less posts then you have








How are your params today ?

Like Soul Assasin said, keep refreshing till both the ammonia and nitrite are gone...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds like your going through another cycle which you probably cant avoid at this point unless you can move established media over to this tank asap.. P's are hardy so they should be fine. Adding a ton of ammonia absorbing media will just prolong the cycle as bacteria need this ammonia to eat so they can establish.

i don't even understand what gavinol is saying so id just ignore it. Welcome to the site.


----------



## 50gallonman (Aug 17, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Sounds like your going through another cycle which you probably cant avoid at this point unless you can move established media over to this tank asap.. P's are hardy so they should be fine. Adding a ton of ammonia absorbing media will just prolong the cycle as bacteria need this ammonia to eat so they can establish.
> 
> i don't even understand what gavinol is saying so id just ignore it. Welcome to the site.


 but the smallest one im really worried about helooks almost white and my others have great color .... i think he might pass soon I hope not Im trying everything and moneys an issue


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

so how did everything turn out? oh btw welcome!


----------



## 50gallonman (Aug 17, 2010)

Brian762 said:


> so how did everything turn out? oh btw welcome!


ALl water par. are normal for the fish two are in great health but my small one a lil over 3" his eyes are white and sticking out bad







i ll upload pics soon of all three of them thanks for all the help you guys know alot about the subject and my fish and I thank you


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I strongly suggest that you buy an API masterkit and test the water yourself everyday unil things are better. Then you can test weekly


----------

